

Show HN: PlayCLI: Play Iteratees + UNIX pipe - gren
http://blog.greweb.fr/?p=2060

======
dkhenry
Immediately I want to try to refactor this to use the new dynamic
functionality of 2.10. I think you could get a better interface much like you
get in this python library

    
    
        http://amoffat.github.com/sh/

~~~
gren
This is interesting,

I haven't go that far in the API but you can still do something like:

    
    
        CLI.enumerate(Seq("curl", "-s", "http://news.ycombinator.com/"))
    

and

    
    
        val curl = (url: String) => CLI.enumerate(Seq("curl", "-s", url))
    

This Seq synthax is provided by scala.sys.process, AFAIK, as a nice side-
effect, it guarantees some safety of command parameters (avoiding injections).

------
ippa
This looks super-useful. I've yet to look into Scala, does anyoneone know if
something similar exists for Ruby?

------
offdrey
The link shows a blank page. Or is it just me?

~~~
gren
Can you try again?

